# any others?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am gettin' my invert(snail,and shrimp)on!so i made a list of snails(and also soon shrimps)here they are 
netrite snail
japenese trap door snail
gold rabbit snails
assassin snail
malaysian trumpet snail
pond snail
ramshorn snail
sulawesi snail
apple snail.
am i missing anyone?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

The assassin snails will eat your other snails. But the rest sound good to go.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i know they will when i have enough money i will set up a couple of tanks for nothing more than shrimp and snails the assign snails will either go in there own tank or they will go in with shrimp.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Apple snails are also called mystery snails I believe.


----------



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

You do know that Apple/Mystery snails can eat live plants (if you have any), can crawl/eat stuff on the bottom (which can deprive ghost shrimp of food from there) and "poop" a whole lot? And, get twice the size they are when first bought.

I just bought a Apple/Mystery snail yesterday to replace one of the Nerite snails I had. Had never had a Apple/Mystery snail, but decided to try one. 
What the Apple/Mystery does, my Nerite snails don't! We have all live plants in our 5 gallon w/one male betta and three ghost shrimp. I don't want my live plants eaten or a bunch of poop to suck up each time I clean the gravel! 
*Should have researched this snail before buying it!*

However, they are very cool looking snails! But, will get another Nerite and get rid of the Apple/Mystery one.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yes i know all that dvader i am not gonna put plants in the tank.


----------

